# Footjoy XPS-1



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2011)

At a time when Ecco and Fred Couples are leading a campaign for 'street' style golf shoes, Footjoy have gone in the opposite direction. Now many will baulk at the RRP, others will be concerned by the looks but if like me you buy them you will marvel at the performance. I think this shoe will appeal to those with an athletic swing and a full turn. 

At 6'4" I have often found my balance goes with the follow through. The XPS-1s effectively make you feel nailed to the floor. Fantastic for generating resistance against the ground as you coil up and for keeping you balanced as you unload. After spending a couple of hours this morning on the practice ground I can confirm that these shoes are quite simply the mutt's danglies. 

What's more is the outriggers do not appear to protrude as much when you have them on, in fact my size 12 boats look smaller than my old Dryjoys!!! The comfort is amazing, the fit snug and I am a happy camper. Try them you might like them


----------



## Piece (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at these as they do seem to make sense. Shame I've just ordered some MyJoys a few weeks ago!

Perhaps there's always room for another pair of shoes!? 

What are the colour options?


----------



## Curls (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the review, went looking for a "stability" shoe earlier in the year and was advised to wait for these to come out, sounds like they're worth the hype.

Dear Santa, okay, so I haven't been all that good, however....


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2011)

Just one colour option now. Red and blue trim available in the New Year. Definitely worthy of the hype!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tiger said:



			At a time when Ecco and Fred Couples are leading a campaign for 'street' style golf shoes, Footjoy have gone in the opposite direction. Now many will baulk at the RRP, others will be concerned by the looks but if like me you buy them you will marvel at the performance. I think this shoe will appeal to those with an athletic swing and a full turn. 

At 6'4" I have often found my balance goes with the follow through. The XPS-1s effectively make you feel nailed to the floor. Fantastic for generating resistance against the ground as you coil up and for keeping you balanced as you unload. After spending a couple of hours this morning on the practice ground I can confirm that these shoes are quite simply the mutt's danglies. 

What's more is the outriggers do not appear to protrude as much when you have them on, in fact my size 12 boats look smaller than my old Dryjoys!!! The comfort is amazing, the fit snug and I am a happy camper. Try them you might like them 

Click to expand...

You are ever manufacturers dream


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2011)

patricks148 said:



			You are ever manufacturers dream

Click to expand...

Think you need to check your spelling fella


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2011)

patricks148 said:



			You are every manufacturers dream

Click to expand...

there you go then, hope that make s you as happy as spending Â£180 on a pair of shoes that will leak and won't make you a better player


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2011)

patricks148 said:



			there you go then, hope that make s you as happy as spending Â£180 on a pair of shoes that will leak and won't make you a better player

Click to expand...

Hate to disappoint you fella but

a) my old shoes needed replacing I didn't buy them to improve my game
b) I got them for Â£133
c) my outlaws bought them for me for Xmas

How much Hater-ade you drunk today?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mine arrived recently. Whilst they were free, they are a Fine pair of shoes. They will be saved til spring, just because they are White. They may yet become my medal shoes, they certainly add something to my game. Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2011)

Have used mine a couple of times at the range as this time of year isn't really ideal for all white shoes. They really do make you feel more sturdy. They look a little unsightly out of the box but once on yoru feet the outriggers don't stand out at all. I would be honest and say having got mine for free I am very grateful to GM and FJ but I'm not so sure they are Â£200 worth of kit - stability technology or not


----------



## Iaing (Dec 10, 2011)

Anything over Â£100 and I'd be expecting the shoes to hit the shots for me!

Sorry, but I don't see how shoes can improve your game.

Do you think the Vardons and Hogans played superb golf while worrying if their shoes were stable enough?

Any shoe will do if it's comfy and got a grippy sole.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 10, 2011)

Price aside I do find it interesting that people who have never tried the shoe feel qualified to comment on it's effectiveness and comparable performance. For me the entire purpose of this section of the website is for ordinary golfers who have bought products to provide a users perspective on their actual performance. 

If you want to debate the price fine but at least do it in a constructive manner. My last pair of shoes cost Â£80 I didn't care for them as well as I could have don and got two years service for my money. I cannot comment on the durability of these shoes but given the price tag and lessons learned from my last pair I'll be taking greater care of these shoes. In comparable performance terms they are a better fit than my dryjoys and definitely offer significantly more stability. 

The RRP is inflated but there are always deals to be had such as when I purchased mine. As mentioned before the benefits gained will depend a lot on swing type, but the more you turn and the faster your Driver speed the more you will get from the shoe. 

I'm fortunate that my family are very generous as pretty much all my golf kit has been purchased through Birthday and Christmas gifts. I don't have much disposable income myself and if I needed to pay for these shoes myself I'd struggle to justify spending more than Â£130. If you are a little more flush I suggest trying these on and having a few clubless practice swings and you'll get an indication of the difference it could make for you. 

I tried on a number of shoes before my last purchase and when I was weighing up this one. The only stumbling block would be the price tag because in my opinion they blow the rest of the competition out of the water.


----------



## mc73 (Dec 10, 2011)

Taking the stability issue and cost aside, you walk a lot of miles in golf shoes so first and foremost they have to be comfy, for me footjoy shoes are the best in the business, I've tried others and always go back to footjoy. Currently I have dryjoys tour which I'll get at least another season out.

They have been worth every coin.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 10, 2011)

Tiger said:



			Price aside I do find it interesting that people who have never tried the shoe feel qualified to comment on it's effectiveness and comparable performance. For me the entire purpose of this section of the website is for ordinary golfers who have bought products to provide a users perspective on their actual performance. 

If you want to debate the price fine but at least do it in a constructive manner. My last pair of shoes cost Â£80 I didn't care for them as well as I could have don and got two years service for my money. I cannot comment on the durability of these shoes but given the price tag and lessons learned from my last pair I'll be taking greater care of these shoes. In comparable performance terms they are a better fit than my dryjoys and definitely offer significantly more stability. 

The RRP is inflated but there are always deals to be had such as when I purchased mine. As mentioned before the benefits gained will depend a lot on swing type, but the more you turn and the faster your Driver speed the more you will get from the shoe. 

I'm fortunate that my family are very generous as pretty much all my golf kit has been purchased through Birthday and Christmas gifts. I don't have much disposable income myself and if I needed to pay for these shoes myself I'd struggle to justify spending more than Â£130. If you are a little more flush I suggest trying these on and having a few clubless practice swings and you'll get an indication of the difference it could make for you. 

I tried on a number of shoes before my last purchase and when I was weighing up this one. The only stumbling block would be the price tag because in my opinion they blow the rest of the competition out of the water.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, I'm with Iaing on this issue. If you think the shoes are going to make you swing faster, turn quicker or whatever then in my opinion your deluded. I would also like to question the stability aspect as well. I played a few games in the rain with my spikeless Nikes and not once did I feel that my grip or swing was compromised.

Again like Iain, if they are comfortable and offer you a good base for your swing then I'm off the opinion they'll do the exact same job as the all new singing and dancing fjs.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2011)

If you don't try them, you will never know what they offer.

Yes, I own other golf shoes, and I will not be throwing them away, they do a job, fine.

For me, the xps do give a noticeable difference. For anyone who wants a more stable shoe, try them. If you are not fussed, then don't. I could play golf is my slippers. Would I play my best golf? Probably not.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd love to give them a try.
All the reviews I've read point to greater stability and that can only be a good thing.

The deal breaker for me is that I can't justify the cost - it's a heck of a sum for a pair of shoes.

Anyone want to donate a pair of size 8.5's for me to test...?


Thought not..


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2011)

Would love to, but mine are 9.5s, and in the wardrobe waiting for next season.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 10, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Sorry, I'm with Iaing on this issue. If you think the shoes are going to make you swing faster, turn quicker or whatever then in my opinion your deluded. I would also like to question the stability aspect as well. I played a few games in the rain with my spikeless Nikes and not once did I feel that my grip or swing was compromised.

Again like Iain, if they are comfortable and offer you a good base for your swing then I'm off the opinion they'll do the exact same job as the all new singing and dancing fjs.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant (note the sarcasm) I post saying you can't really comment if you haven't tried the shoes and you reply with an inaccurate response on the shoes, which incidentally you haven't tried. I never said they would make you turn quicker or swing faster I said they were probably more suitable for someone with a fast swing to get the most benefit!

Three people on the forum have posted here saying they offer more stability but yet a number of you question our judgement. I've got one word for the doubters it's called 'innovation'. Craw when you were extolling the virtues of the technical advancements in the Titleist 910 did i say a driver is a driver is a driver is a driver?

Try the shoes and then come on and provide a constructive critique of my review


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2011)

Tiger said:



			Brilliant (note the sarcasm) I post saying you can't really comment if you haven't tried the shoes and you reply with an inaccurate response on the shoes, which incidentally you haven't tried. I never said they would make you turn quicker or swing faster I said they were probably more suitable for someone with a fast swing to get the most benefit!

Three people on the forum have posted here saying they offer more stability but yet a number of you question our judgement. I've got one word for the doubters it's called 'innovation'. Craw when you were extolling the virtues of the technical advancements in the Titleist 910 did i say a driver is a driver is a driver is a driver?

Try the shoes and then come on and provide a constructive critique of my review
		
Click to expand...

I do have to concur. If you haven't tried them I can't see how you can constructively dismiss them as being a fad, rip off or not beneficial. They are designed to provide a golfer with a firmer base and they do that exceptionally well. It has nothing to do with swinging fast, turning quicker or any of that. If simply helps provide a better platform to build the swing on. It is after all built from the ground up.

Why is it people get new drivers, putters etc online without trying and no-one flinches but just becaue a new style of shoe comes out trying to offer something different it is met with negativity without anyone even trying it. It isn't voodoo. It doesn't promise to knock shots off your game but it gives you a comfy ride as you pursue your ball and does help balance.


----------



## Iaing (Dec 10, 2011)

OK.
All I will say is that as far as better golf is concerned, shoes come very low down in the priorities!!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 11, 2011)

Innovation has been there for years, from Adidas torsion to these new offerings, its nothing new. Tiger your quick to slate people for offering an opinion yet that's what I'm doing. Again you question me for not trying them. Have you tried my Puma shoes and know for a fact that I don't get as good stability from these as your all singing dancing double the price fj offerings?

From stinger cleats, black widow studs, Q-lock studs etc innovations have been there for years in golf shoes, its hardly revolutionary. As I say I've worn my spikeless Nikes out in wet conditions and never once questioned their grip and stability, incidentally they were only Â£40!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 11, 2011)

ps,

I'll ensure that I try on a pair when I go and see young Andy later on today!


----------



## Tiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Craw I have no problem with opinions that differ from mine. If after your visit to the club today you come back and say they felt no better than any other pair of shoes or there was more stability but not enough to warrant the price tag I'll respect that. I take umbrage with unqualified comments, anecdote and hearsay. I'm an evidence man. Always have been always will be. Have a good round today.


----------



## HRC99 (Dec 11, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I do have to concur. If you haven't tried them I can't see how you can constructively dismiss them as being a fad, rip off or not beneficial. They are designed to provide a golfer with a firmer base and they do that exceptionally well. It has nothing to do with swinging fast, turning quicker or any of that. If simply helps provide a better platform to build the swing on. It is after all built from the ground up.

Why is it people get new drivers, putters etc online without trying and no-one flinches but just becaue a new style of shoe comes out trying to offer something different it is met with negativity without anyone even trying it. It isn't voodoo. It doesn't promise to knock shots off your game but it gives you a comfy ride as you pursue your ball and does help balance.
		
Click to expand...

I think people are generally sceptical of the claims of golf gear manufacturers and becoming ever more so.

Manufacturers have become very adept at marketing their products by making claims that infer improved scoring and it is understandable that the consumer is ever warier of such claims.  Those who take the plunge and adopt these products are naturally keen to defend/promote the product's quality to justify their purchase.

The reality is that the person's swing dictates the likely result of the shot much much more than the driver/hybrid/iron/wedge/putter/glove/clothes/shoes.  As for the shoes, I reckon Luke Donald could play wearing roller blades and still outscore me any day of the week.


----------

